# Who is your fashion idol?



## looking_good (Nov 27, 2006)

Who is your favorite fashion figure that you make sure to track her/his trends, buy the same (or almost if you can purcha$e) outfits and collect pictures of the himher?

As for me: Jessica Simpson, Eva langoria and salma Hayek


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I used to really like the clothes that Mischa Barton wore on the show "The OC" (she's not on the show anymore).

I guess the only other thing I can think of is Marc Jacobs. But I can't afford that. lol.

I buy a lot of BCBG Max Azria stuff, too.

I guess that doesn't really answer you're question. lol.

I think my answer is "I don't know".:gruebel:


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 27, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston, Carmen Electra, and Gwen Stefani! All three of them are so different, so I take style tips from all three and meld them together! That way I can look sweet like Jen, sexy like Carmen and funky like Gwen depending on the mood!!


----------



## monniej (Nov 27, 2006)

i love baby phat, so i guess it would be kimora lee simmons.


----------



## ivette (Nov 27, 2006)

i would have to say jackline kennedy onasis, and gabrielle "coco" chanel


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 27, 2006)

I would say magazines. I just look at the advertisements mostly. I love kate moss.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 27, 2006)

I sort of don't have one either, but I feel like I should! I like most of what Natalie Portman, Scarlett Johanssen, and Jessica Simpson wear, but I usually see what's in the magazines and go by that, or get what's in my favorite stores (Nordstrom, J Crew, Gap, Express, etc).


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't really have one, though I draw inspiration from Audrey Hepburn and from modern celebrities like Keira Knightley and Rachel Bilson, lol.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

i dont have one either.. im so small i have to get what looks good on me.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 28, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont really know if i have a specific celeberty fashion icon i like stores like free people and anthropologie and i cant think of any celeberties that remind me of those stores of the top of my head


----------



## neetsirk (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Nicole Richie's style (not her weight).


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 28, 2006)

Gwen Stefani, Kate Moss, Jessica Simpson


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have one really... I like Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie for their style... Laid back... Ashley Judd too!


----------



## pinkvixyb (Nov 28, 2006)

Natalie Portman


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like Jennifer Aniston's style, but I also like a lot of stuff Nicole RIchie wears!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 30, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston...love, love her! She pulls off any outfit!


----------



## looking_good (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for responding to my thread. I like the style of those whom I mentioned because we do things in common (the physical appearance, skin color) so it is a great help to know what suits me the most. Instead of running round wearing wrong, unflattering outfits, lol!

I like them but not in a teeny silly way! Lol!


----------



## Lily Rose (Nov 30, 2006)

I like Victoria Beckham's style.


----------



## Bea (Nov 30, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker, both as herself and Carrie, Kate Moss, the style Rachel Zoe has infused in her clients, Jennifer Aniston, clothes worn by the female stars in mid to late 70s movies and cameron Diaz. These all have elements I like. I also get ideas from editorials and models (they wear the cool stuff early on)


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't really have any.


----------



## Babyd0ll (Dec 7, 2006)

I like Beyonce and Gwen Stefani's style.


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 7, 2006)

i admire gwen stefani's bold fashion taste, but i would never wear what she wears!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't really have one, but I do like particular desingers.

I like Heatherette, Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu, Stella McCartney, Versace, Prada, Chanel, Christian Dior, John Paul Gaultlier, Armani, and Betsey Johnson.


----------



## PlatinumGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

I look towards Marilyn Monroe, Elizabeth Taylor... 50's type stuff. Most of today's stuff doesn't inspire me.


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 20, 2006)

im mixed with urban and chic looks so i don't know who i would consider even though i love dorothy dandrige style, a little bit of Ciara


----------



## Issunka_html (Dec 21, 2006)

Monica Bellucci and Coco Chanell


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

Fefe dobson


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 21, 2006)

I like beyonce, jessica simpson, halle (but only on the red carpet)


----------



## elizabeththe (Dec 21, 2006)

I admire the styles of Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Coco Chanel, etc.


----------



## wheelbarrow (Dec 22, 2006)

I love Rachel Bilson and Nicole Richie's styles (which means I like Rachel Zoe's styling). I like MKA too. I find Fashion magazines and store displays much more inspiring than celebrities though. :]


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 23, 2006)

Rachel Zoe(as a stylist), Audrey Hepburn, Tom Ford(particularly when he was with Gucci), Sienna Miller, Charlize Theron, Kate Hudson. I love watching the Fashion Chanel and magazines for inspiration as well. My two fav decades for fashion were the 20's and the 70's.


----------



## remas (Dec 27, 2006)

don't have one really... I like Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie for their style


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2006)

Nicole Richie (not so much recently). Ashley Olsen. Natalie Portman. Jessica Alba.


----------



## *cupcake* (Dec 29, 2006)

rachel bilson, definitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't really have one, but I love Jessica Simpson and Christina Aguilera style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 30, 2006)

I just loved Grace Jones' look! I know that was sooo 80's, but Grace just didn't give a damn. She did her own fashion styles in a way that said "Screw the rules--I MAKE THE RULES! Gotta love the women who live on the edge..


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2006)

i don't really have any, i love to mix things, but i like some of vivienne Westwood's stuff.


----------



## katrosier (Dec 30, 2006)

Jessica Simpson , Gwen stefani , Christina Aguilera , Sienna Miller etc. But I still dress like me lol


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

Aubrey O'Day from Danity Kane!!!!


----------



## ~*LiL_MiSs_NeY* (Dec 31, 2006)

im into jeans and dresses etc so i really dress like "me" but i have to say that jessica alba definately has a lot of fashion sense


----------



## emmiiliiee (Jan 1, 2007)

I love Jennifer Aniston ans Sarah Jessica Parker's styles !


----------



## jet (Jan 1, 2007)

No one in particular, I prefer being semi-original.

I adore Hepburn's style. Nicole Richie - although she's kind of disgusting - does have really good taste (usually... and I'm exclusively speaking post-Rachel Zoe). I could buy everything Marc Jacobs (but I'm not that rich, or that stupid).

I also find the "heroine chic" look hot, as long as it's paired with clean hair.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

Ashley Olsen. Really love her style. I think Lindsay Lohan (only sometimes), Carine Roitfeld and Nicole Richie all have great style too. But Ashley, she is my favourite. She's just fab!!!


----------



## ahyee (Jan 4, 2007)

I like some of the stuff that Nicole richie wears

and I like angelina jolie - i like her premiere dresses


----------



## honeydaniels (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the style of jessica alba of course,and nicole scherzinger at the pussicat dolls but I have my own style(normal...)


----------



## Chaela (Jan 5, 2007)

Amy Lee or Cristina Scabbia

Attachment 29120 Attachment 29121 Attachment 29122

Mostly Cristina though, I really want those shoes :rockwoot:


----------



## power_rangers (Jan 9, 2007)

Charlize Theronnnnn!!

Marilyn Monroe

Audry Hepburn

Carmon Electra

Nichole Ritchie [but she needs to gain some friken' weight]

&amp;&amp;&amp;&amp;

Eva Longoria


----------



## dods460 (Jan 15, 2007)

Eddie Izzard, he has a similar body style to mine and always looks fabulous.


----------



## rosiedavila (Jan 18, 2007)

Easy one! Gwen, Eva, Christina, Carmen Electra, Lindsay Lohan, and anyone wearing daring!


----------



## catya (Jan 19, 2007)

i super adore nicole richie's style. so cute. i also like rachel bilson, mischa barton, jessica alba, lindsay lohan (sometimes...yay!)


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 20, 2007)

The characters off of General Hospital, especially Lulu, Georgie, and Sam.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 21, 2007)

*I like Beyonce, Marilyn Monroe, J-lo, all curvy sexy styles of clothing really lol*

*But i also love laid back style of nicole richie and rachael bilson too.*


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 24, 2007)

I like to pay attention to what Natalie Portman wears cuz we are both very petite, but other than that I don't really have one


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jackie O.

Marilyn Monroe too. Simple lines. Very modern. I could wear most of her stuff today. Check out her items on Christie's auction and you'll see what I mean. Classic.


----------



## imbored (Feb 1, 2007)

I love Nicole Richie's style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I like Halle Berry, Angelina Jolie, Charlize Theron, and Julia Roberts. Ooo. Oprah on her show, especially her shoes. I don't even watch her show but often I turn quickly just to see what she has on, then I turn.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 1, 2007)

britney spears....lol....well before...im a huge fan...anyway christina aguilera...i loved her clothes from her stripped album....i love the girls next door....what they wear.....yup thats the type i like.....


----------



## MayFan (Feb 2, 2007)

Brian May, Freddie Mercury and Roger Taylor - Not too much John :lol:

I just loooove the 70's-80's style! Especially theirs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 3, 2007)

Eva Longoria and Jessica Alba


----------



## tequilamarya (Feb 4, 2007)

Gwen Stefani has a damn great and original style. I love this girl!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 4, 2007)

_n the past--I loved to look at Lana Turner, Audrey Hepburn, really classy ladies. Then to Princess Di (talk about class!!!), Princess Grace--Now Teri Hatcher, Eva Longoria, and J-Lo. J-Lo is getting better with age. She is getting a real classy look._


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 4, 2007)

Me too! Any woman that embraces their curves and dresses to compliment them gets my vote.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 12, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston, has a sexy yet classic style.


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

Honestly, I love Amy Lee's style. She's so beautiful.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 13, 2007)

I dont have one


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 18, 2007)

i like what victoria beckham wears although its a bit dressed up for all the time


----------



## magosienne (Feb 18, 2007)

i really loved Alyssa Milano in Charmed, always with sexy girly tops.


----------



## lollipop (Feb 18, 2007)

Jlo, Nicole Richie, Sarah Michelle Gellar and RM. Not only they have good taste, but they all four can wear just about anything and look not only pretty, but also cute!

















I forgot about this one, I loved her too in Charmed!!!


----------



## spacehopper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the casual daywear of rachel bilson but I think for an evening out you have to go with hollywood glamour such as marilyn monroe or audrey hepburn.


----------



## Caramel_Lady (Feb 19, 2007)

_I don't really have one but I really like Jessica Alba's, Salma Hayek's and Bipasha Basu's Style !!_


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 23, 2007)

i agree with u on Kim K and Victoria B


----------



## Momo (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't really have a fashion idol... I don't think I ever wanted to wear what someone else has. That's just me though


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 23, 2007)

rachel roy &amp; jessica simpson.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 23, 2007)

i don't have a fashion idol, but i love jessica simpson'd style, katie holmes, and angelina jolie.


----------



## H1baby (Mar 23, 2007)

Jessica Simpson. I have a web site saved that is updated every few days and shows her pic in certain clothes and then shows who they are made by and sometimes has a web to click to buy that actual item. I look at this site everyday. lol.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

salma hayek


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't really have one because celebrities will always have far better figures than i'll ever have so i'd look crap in well.. most things.

I wish i could dress as cute as Nicole Richie though.

I like celebrities when they wear casual but cute clothes though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





















Aghhh. I want to be thin so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poligram83 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nicole Richie for sure

Actually, Marry Kate too!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 26, 2007)

marilyn monroe for sure, and sarah jessica parker (sex and the city)


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont have one. I wear what looks good on me, whether it is in season or not.


----------



## BlueSkiesAbove (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't really have a favorite but I really love people like Reese Witherspoon and Scarlett Johanssen, they have such good fashion.


----------



## CoverGirl (Apr 2, 2007)

Monica Bellucci. She has dark hair &amp; eyes like me, but I love her style. She always manages to look sexy, but classy. She'll show cleavage, but she won't be falling out of some ridiculously low-cut dress or wear bandanas as tops like some celebs do to look sexy. That's basically the look I try to have-kind of sexy, but not over-the-top. There aren't any designers/labels that I really love, but I always go for things like Monica Bellucci's. Form-fitting stuff, lace, a little floral, feminine designs, sexy colors like black, ect, give a sensual, feminine look.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

nobody?! there arent very many large and curvy women out there. beyonce doesnt count cuz having an a$$ isnt being curvy. ive had people say that to a million times lol. ya i have my own style. but its hard to stay away from mainstream fashion anyway cuzz thats all most stores sell.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think I have one but I love SJP,J lo,Mischa Barton and Rachel Bilson!


----------



## Ashley.C (Apr 7, 2007)

My Fashion Icon are

Lindsey Lohan

Victoria Beckham


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Apr 7, 2007)

My Fashion idols are Halle Berry, Jennifer Lopez and Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 8, 2007)

Great thread! I love Brigitte Bardot and Jackie O. The only current style icon I can think of is SJP....she always looks great.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

Nicole richie circa 2002-2005

Beyonce altho shes a bit of a Diva now.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

Reese Witherspoon

Sarah Jessica Parker

Jessica Simpson

Although none of them have the same body type as me, I still seem to always like what they're wearing.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

Julia Roberts, Halle Berry, Beyonce, Oprah


----------



## Querida (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Lindsay Lohan style, and Jessica Simpson's too.


----------



## nuala (Apr 11, 2007)

sienna miller!


----------



## crystal37 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kate Moss

OO and maybe Victoria Beckham too


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 14, 2007)

I really love what Kristen Davis wore in her role as Charlotte in SATC, wish I could have her wardrobe!!! :laughing:


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

alot ...

I like Iman ali ,amna haq,and nadia ali,All pakistani models along with(karisma kapoor)

They really know how to dress up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

